# I need help with my samsung tv remote



## Danni_jane (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a samsung LED B8000 range tv and all of a sudden the tv remote isnt working (and without it there isnt much I can do) I have changed the batteries but no luck has anyone got any suggestions? As I dont really want to pay out a fortune for a new one 

Would be greatful if someone could help me


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Danni jane 


Try to reset the TV's remote to its default settings, you have to look at your tv's documentation in order for you to do that. Point the remote at the tv's infrared eye, the LED on the set should blink telling you that its receiving commands. If the TV's indicating light does not respond, you have to face the inevitable that the remote needs replacement. 

Contact your local samsung dealer and demand a replacement if your set is still under warranty. 



Good luck !


----------



## Jabaladingo (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm not quite sure of the details of the remote, but shouldn't their be a code you could to program it to your Tv? If their is, just reset the remote back to it's original settings and put the code back in
Hope you get it fixed!


----------

